# He's still alive...



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Can't post a pic now. Once again they all ganged one and hes got about 1/3 of his body left. Do I just seperate him? I don't understand last time it was the weakest piranha but this time this one was one of the dominant piranhas.

It's odd he was one of the largest, most colored and he had the most bull head....


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

it only takes one strong P to cause a mess. i would try and figureout the aggressor and sell him off so you can keep the rest without incident. sometimes with my reds the littlest one will be the dominant. good luck and you seem to be on the right path nursing it back if it can be nursed.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

AS fan said:


> it only takes one strong P to cause a mess. i would try and figureout the aggressor and sell him off so you can keep the rest without incident. sometimes with my reds the littlest one will be the dominant. good luck and you seem to be on the right path nursing it back if it can be nursed.


 If he has one/3 of his body left finish him off if thats what you were asking. Im assuming a couple hours after the original post, it would be dead anyways


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

I feel terrible, I had to leave him still alive because of prior plans. I separated him and put him into a bucket. They started at the tail and basically he has from the front of his dorsal fin back is gone. No nursing him back to health. If he's still alive when I get home how should i humanely put him out. Whats odd is they haven't shown any aggression towards each other. They sit in the corner of the tank side by side all the time. Fin bitting had almost completely stopped. I feel like I could have prevented it, they woke me up this morning because they were pushing gravel they were swimming around so hard. i thought nothing of it and went back to sleep. He was a beautiful P....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry about the loss man and yeah as was said find the agressor and get rid of him.


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Any tips on finding the agressor? Like I said lately they've been calmer than they've ever been.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Watch there behavior patterns when they have to share territory or food. Another is current placement if you have a powerhead. Watch when you see another chase one away from the previously mentioned. The boss dog usually will want the prime hunting or hiding spot, food when induced, or the best spot in powerhead current. It should not take you long to figure out who wears the pants as soon as another usually gets to close for comfort he will chase the threat away.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

you left 1 third of a p in the tank? you shoudda just flushed him then man... why would you let it suffer and foul your tank


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

If You can Handle It , Give him a Nice Big Knock on the Head with a Hammer or something.. Kill him instantly and Sorry for your loss bud , no chance of recovery.


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Trigga said:


> you left 1 third of a p in the tank? you shoudda just flushed him then man... why would you let it suffer and foul your tank


No I woke up and found him that way, guess thats the price you pay for keeping kickass fish.

The funny thing is this guy was never injured, never had fin bites or anything. I'm pretty sure he was the agressor. I think the tank decided they didn't want to put up with his sh1t anymore.

RIP Boss


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

sorry for you loss, just lost one myself


----------

